# طريقة تفعيل sap2000 v 14 , sap2000 v 15 والشرح بالصور



## mohamed zehiry (8 مارس 2012)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اقدم لكم اخوانى الكرام طريقة تفعيل الساب 

sap2000 v 14 , sap2000 v 15

الطريقة توصلت لها بعد معاناه مع النسخه 14

وقررت ان اضعها للاخوة للاستفادة منها 
*
*حمل الكراك داه واتبع الخطوات *
http://www.mediafire.com/?1cow94i0o2c8ci0


*بعد ما تسطب النسخة ما تفتحش البرنامج 

ادخل على مسار البرنامج فى ال c وابحث عن echoid فى برنامج الساب 
افتحه ستجد فيه * 






*خد الرقم اللى انا معلم عليه داه بيختلف من برنامج لاخر 
بعد كدا ادخل ع الكراك افتح الجنيروتر
*





























*
بعد ما تاخذه الى مسار البرنامج ضعه هناك ووافق على الاستبدال بعد كدا افتح البرنامج وان شاء الله موفق

اسالكم الدعاء*​


----------



## elkreem2 (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير ماقصرت 
وبارك الله فيك 
اذا بتعرف طريقة تفعيل staad pro 2007 ] دلنا عليها .


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك :: وفقك الله فعلا تعبنا كثيرا من اجل فهم طريقة التفعيل 
و لكن هل هذه الطريقه تنفع مع الوندوز 7 و الــ XP ام الطريقه السابقه فقط للـ win xp
شكرا لك كثير و جعل الله تعالى هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bmnd_technic (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك ووفق الله للعمل الصالح


----------



## mohamed zehiry (8 مارس 2012)

انور الاستشاري قال:


> شكرا لك :: وفقك الله فعلا تعبنا كثيرا من اجل فهم طريقة التفعيل
> و لكن هل هذه الطريقه تنفع مع الوندوز 7 و الــ xp ام الطريقه السابقه فقط للـ win xp
> شكرا لك كثير و جعل الله تعالى هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك



* اخى الكريم اشكرك على ردك المميز

بالنسبة لى انا استخدم ويندوز 7 64 بت 

وشغال معايا تمام
*​


----------



## عيد حماد (8 مارس 2012)

طيب الكراك اللي بتغير اسمو ...نلاقيه فين ...يعني البرنامج يحطو بأي مسار..على سطح المكتب و لا بمكان ثاني..
وشكرا"


----------



## mohamed zehiry (8 مارس 2012)

عيد حماد قال:


> طيب الكراك اللي بتغير اسمو ...نلاقيه فين ...يعني البرنامج يحطو بأي مسار..على سطح المكتب و لا بمكان ثاني..
> وشكرا"



*اخى الكريم منور الموضوع بردك المميز 

اخى الكراك اللى بينتج بيكون فى نفس ملف الكراك الاصلى
*​


----------



## mohamed zehiry (8 مارس 2012)

elkreem2 قال:


> جزاك الله خير ماقصرت
> وبارك الله فيك
> اذا بتعرف طريقة تفعيل staad pro 2007 ] دلنا عليها .



*كنت اتمنى افادتك اخى الكريم ولكنى لا استخدمه
*​


----------



## krimi65 (19 أبريل 2012)

:20::28:


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السيدنصير (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد النواري (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## andaza (1 يونيو 2012)

يا اخى ان طريقة ستاد برو سهل جدا


----------



## mohamed zehiry (1 يونيو 2012)

منورين الموضوع بردودكم


----------



## aboyazeed (2 يونيو 2012)

*اخي ورب الكعبة لو شفتك الان لقبلت جبينك ........ جزيت الفردوس الاعلى ....... بوركت ووفقت وأيدت .... جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الافاده الكبيرة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## subhi (1 يوليو 2012)

هل تعرف يا اخي الكريم أن ما تفعله يعتبر سرقة 
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## hekal10 (18 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير
*انا استخدم ويندوز 7 86 بت*  ممكن اجد الكراك بتاعه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## emym93 (20 يوليو 2012)

أنا للاسف الجنيراتور مش بينتهى عندى الا لما بقفله بنفسى وبالتالى مش بينتج ملف الكراك الجديد ....مش عارفه المشكلة فين بالظبط


----------



## هانى حميده (21 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (27 يوليو 2012)

الكود للي بيطلع عندى 1E-B8E21 ولما بدخله فالكراك بيطلع ملف بعد ما بغير الاسم واعمل استبدال برضه الساب مش بيشتغل وعايز license not found


----------



## RAGAB SALAH (4 أغسطس 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## civil mo7amed (4 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## civil mo7amed (4 أغسطس 2012)

aly abdel hakiem قال:


> الكود للي بيطلع عندى 1e-b8e21 ولما بدخله فالكراك بيطلع ملف بعد ما بغير الاسم واعمل استبدال برضه الساب مش بيشتغل وعايز license not found



السلام عليكم بعد إذن صاحب المشاركة

انت بتدخل الجزء التاني اللي هو b8e21 فقط


----------



## civil mo7amed (4 أغسطس 2012)

emym93 قال:


> أنا للاسف الجنيراتور مش بينتهى عندى الا لما بقفله بنفسى وبالتالى مش بينتج ملف الكراك الجديد ....مش عارفه المشكلة فين بالظبط



السلام عليكم بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع 

حضرتك بعد آخر صورة البشمهندس منزلها بتضغط علي أي زر من الكيبورد وليكن enter ويظهر لك بعد ذلك exit تختار الرقم المقابل لهذا الخيار وتقريبا هو الرقم 7........أرجو أن يعمل معك


----------



## mohamed zehiry (22 أغسطس 2012)

منورين الموضوع اخوانى الكرام


----------



## allhgory (23 أغسطس 2012)

الطريق لاتنفع مع وندوز64 مع الاصدار15.1


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (23 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم
ولكن لم تنفع هذه الطريقة معي
ممكن يكون السبب لأني حاولت تشغيل البرنامج قبل نسخ الملف الى المسار على القرص c ؟


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (23 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم
تم تفعيل الكراك بنجاح
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## mazen khanfer (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه الطريقة لا تنفع مع الاصدار 15.1 هل من طريقة اخرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eyad.1122 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

يا شباب الكراك مو راضي يشتغل يمكن علشان انا 64bit الملف الي بيطلع الي اسمو sap2000 مو راض يطلع معقول كمان علشان الأنتي فايروس


----------



## mohamed zehiry (17 سبتمبر 2012)

[FONT=&quot]اخى الكريم الملف يعمل معى بكفاءه على ويندوز 64 جرب تانى[/FONT]


----------



## elfares (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*الطريقة فعلا فعالة ولكن هناك ملحوظة مهمة قبل تفعيل الكراك عطل برنامج الانتي فيرس في جهازك حتي يظهر الملف بعد التفعيل لان الانتي فيروس يقوم بحذف الملف ولا يظهره جرب وهتدعيلي . 
وشكرا

*


----------



## taiscer (2 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## engkhaled20 (2 يناير 2013)

elfares قال:


> *الطريقة فعلا فعالة ولكن هناك ملحوظة مهمة قبل تفعيل الكراك عطل برنامج الانتي فيرس في جهازك حتي يظهر الملف بعد التفعيل لان الانتي فيروس يقوم بحذف الملف ولا يظهره جرب وهتدعيلي .
> وشكرا
> 
> *


 الملف فعلا متفيرس يا دوب يتفعل ويرفع ع سيرفر او ينسخ ع اسطوانه لحين الحاجه له مره تانيه وعلى فكره الكود اللى بتحصل عليه بتغير كل مرة مش ثابت للجهاز


----------



## hawkar1 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (3 يناير 2013)

subhi قال:


> هل تعرف يا اخي الكريم أن ما تفعله يعتبر سرقة
> ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


على ما يبدو انك وكيل شركة الساب في مصر وسائر المشرق العربي


----------



## نبعة المدينة (3 يناير 2013)

عيد حماد قال:


> طيب الكراك اللي بتغير اسمو ...نلاقيه فين ...يعني البرنامج يحطو بأي مسار..على سطح المكتب و لا بمكان ثاني..
> وشكرا"


هذا ما يحصل معي 
نعم اين تجد هذا المسار الجديد الذي اريد تغيير اسمه ان البرنامج موجود عندي على c.d وقد عملت generator في ملف الكراك 
لكني لا اعرف اين الملف الذي اريد تغيير اسمه . وقد حاولت وحاولت وحاولت وذهبت اللى من يعرف كمبيوتر فلم اجد الملف الذي اريد ان يغير اسمه .


----------



## ash hag (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسيرم (13 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الفائدة القيمة...


----------



## said ebeid (8 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسه:63:


----------



## sa2 (22 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وتشكر والله على المجهود وفى ميزان حسانتك ان شاء الله


----------



## mina amouna (27 أبريل 2013)

سلاام ... انا عملت زي ما قلت و لكن **** لم اجده :82:.... ساعدوني الله يرضى عليكم :80:.... و بارك الله فيكم :34:


----------



## m_bonty (29 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Alshobaki (6 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## Abdo Essam (6 مايو 2013)

mina amouna قال:


> سلاام ... انا عملت زي ما قلت و لكن **** لم اجده :82:.... ساعدوني الله يرضى عليكم :80:.... و بارك الله فيكم :34:



تفضّل أخي الكريم
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t358036.html*​


----------



## Abdo Essam (10 أغسطس 2013)

*SAP2000 V.11 & V14.2 & V.15
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33337.100000504343421&type=1&relevant_count=1

*​


----------



## mohamed1happy (31 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عملت زي ما قولت وبلاقي الملق لكن مش عارف احطه فين مش لاقي نفس الملف عشان اعمله استبداال


----------



## 3pecial (31 أكتوبر 2013)

mohamed1happy قال:


> انا عملت زي ما قولت وبلاقي الملق لكن مش عارف احطه فين مش لاقي نفس الملف عشان اعمله استبداال



خذ الملف الى مسار البرنامج فى اال c فى ال program files - sap وضع الملف هناك ووافق عل الاستبدال


----------



## فيصل الغرفي (25 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم /// اخي الحبيب الصور مش ظاهرة ... حفظك الله أعد إظهاراها ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## فيصل الغرفي (25 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ... حبيبنا الصور حق الشرح ماهي ظاهرة ... حاول تظهرها ... ولك منا شكرا جزيلا


----------

